
Gitlab 11.11 released with Multi-Assignment for MRs and container enhancements - sashk
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/05/22/gitlab-11-11-released/
======
dsumenkovic
Here's the overview of the three main improvements in this release:

1\. Windows Container Executor is added to the GitLab Runner for using Docker
containers on Windows. Previously, using the shell executor to orchestrate
Docker commands was the primary approach for Windows, but with this update,
you are now able to use Docker containers on Windows directly, in much the
same way as if they were on Linux hosts. This opens up the door for more
advanced kinds of pipeline orchestration and management for our users of
Microsoft platforms. [1]

Included with this update is improved support for PowerShell throughout GitLab
CI/CD, as well as new helper images for various versions of Windows
containers. Please note that your own Windows runners can be used with
GitLab.com, but are not currently available as part of the shared public
fleet.

2\. Multiple Assignees for Merge Requests - in GitLab 11.11, merge requests
allow multiple assignees so all the people who are responsible for the change
can be assigned to merge request. As with multiple assignees for issues,
lists, filtering and notifications, and the API, all support multiple
assignees for merge requests.

3\. Caching Dependency Proxy for Container Registry. Lots of teams are using
containers as part of their build pipelines, and having a caching proxy for
frequently used upstream images/packages is a good way to speed up your
pipelines. By keeping a copy of needed layers locally using the new caching
proxy, you can improve execution performance for commonly used images in your
environment.

For this initial iteration, the container proxy is only available for self-
managed instances using the Puma (experimental) web server. Note that it's
available only to Premium and Ultimate tiers.

Docs:

[1] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/runner/executors/docker.html#using-w...](https://docs.gitlab.com/runner/executors/docker.html#using-
windows-containers)

[2] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/merge_requests/#mult...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/merge_requests/#multiple-
assignees-starter)

[3] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/group/dependency_proxy/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/group/dependency_proxy/)

